# Port mariadb103-server does not build on FreeBSD 12.0



## Alain De Vos (Jun 28, 2019)

The compiler produces errors on FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p6 r349241


----------



## m0nkey_ (Jun 28, 2019)

Can you provide more information...

What release of FreeBSD (`freebsd-version -ku`) ?
Did you update ports prior to trying to build?
What does the error say?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2019)

Alain De Vos said:


> The compiler produces errors ...


And we need to guess what those are?


----------



## mark_j (Jun 28, 2019)

I feel a mind meld coming on...


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 28, 2019)

This bug. Maybe its on 12.0 and not 11.2.
clang is version 6.0.1





						232698 – databases/mariadb103-server chokes on compile
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

